#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  مین برد تلویزیون  ال ای دی LG  به مدل 32ln575s

## mort_azad

با سلام 
مین برد تلویزیون ال ای دی LG به مدل 32ln575s روموجود دارین؟

----------

*aminzangene*

----------


## صابری

سلام. خیر. مال 42 دارم ظاهرا با این فرق داره.

----------

*aminzangene*,*mohsen zmr*

----------

